# Lizards > Chameleons >  Ambilobe Panther Putting on a Show

## Don

My pair are now a little over 18 months old and I decided to show the male to the female.  She was receptive and he colored up very nicely.  Here he is, Lancelot:

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## sho220

So freakin cool...amazing colors.

----------

_Don_ (11-28-2011)

----------


## wendhend

Wow! He's beautiful!  :Smile:

----------

_Don_ (11-28-2011)

----------


## Clementine_3

Really handsome fella!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

Didn't he just!  :Surprised: 

Gorgeous lad.  :Good Job:

----------


## kevinb

I love chams. Next project along with my bps.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## wwmjkd

> My pair are now a little over 18 months old and I decided to show the male to the female.  She was receptive and he colored up very nicely.  Here he is, Lancelot:


remarkable colors. I wish I knew more about chams. I also wish they weren't so aggressive.

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

WOW! Would be cool if you could post pics of what he looks like when he isnt trying to impress the ladies. Beautiful animal!

----------


## ahunt037

> remarkable colors. I wish I knew more about chams. I also wish they weren't so aggressive.


ur wish is my command first thing ill teach u chams arent aggressive they 200x more difficult to take care of than a ball python my bps sit in their tubs and get checked everyday which is pretty much a 5 minute task chameleons on the other hand have to have food everyday good to clean quite often mist to keep humidity perfect and thats just scratchin the surface

----------


## heathers*bps

I am so in love with chams! I would so love to own one, but I do understand they are very high maintenance and I don't have time for high maintenance  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

He is gorgeous, btw  :Smile:

----------


## DellaF

very pretty!

----------


## Don

Actually, once you get their environment set up correctly, they aren't that difficult to care for. The only real special requirement is a good misting system.

----------


## andwhy6

i want one!

----------

